# Dog Boxes



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

Just curious as to what everyone recommends for a dog box. I do not need a trailer (although I have been seeing some great ones at the various hunt tests I have attended lately) because I only have three dogs. Even a two-hole box would work, but what brands are you guys all using? I have looked at Owens and think they are nice, anything else I should be looking at? My labs are not huge, in fact one is a brand new puppy so she will not be in there anytime soon, but many of these boxes seem small...

appreciate any tips or suggestions you guys have, thanks!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a 3 hole Mountain top that I couldn't be more pleased with. It has 2 full size drawers, Fan, Water, airing lights! I 'm sure all the big box makers are pretty similar, Ainley, deerskin...


----------



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

That is exactly what I think i need. Very nice, thanks for sharing! Do you have labs in there with no problem? My male isn't huge, but he is probably 75lbs and is a taller dog...


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, My soon to be 3 y old is about 75 lbs and I have a pup but I have training partners dogs in there that are more like 85# plus with no problems. I think the holes are 23 inches high, 40 deep and 20 wide! I had a smaller box previously that was not as high or wide, all the dogs just jump right in and are comfortable for a day in the field or at a test for sure. Plus I have room for 3 wingers, blinds and the rest of my gear in the drawers without having to load and unload prior to training. Just load up the dogs and go! Much easier.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

That's the popular setup for serious AM's. I have a similar one by Deerskin. Hard to go wrong with them or any of the other names mentioned thus far. Several being offered on the used market lately too.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

If you have the chance get split bottom drawers. Like Chris said, one side for the wingers and other for the rest of the gear. Probably 3500 to 4k for the Mountain Top in photo.


----------



## cewaldrop85 (Jun 4, 2012)

Creative Dog boxes are good, very well built and priced reasonable. My largest lab is 76# and tall and he has room to turn around in the kennel. They can also do anything custom that you want. They are out of AL.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

When I've asked this question to most people the answer is Ainley or nothin ,the pro I work with has a nice 10 hole topper that is solid as a rock and I've seen a couple pics online of roll overs that the box saved the people and the dogs because it kept the cab from crushing ,google their website and if you cant find the box you want the will make you what you want,(i'm saving my change for a Ainley 3 hole crossover)They are located in the northern IL area I believe.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I think the choice might depend on what you're looking for and your budget. Personally, I think CPH or Rick Cardinal has them all beat. But again, you pay.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I just picked up a Bitter Creek aluminum two-hole. I needed something that was sturdy, looked good and was easy to get in and out of the truck bed, since I often need the whole bed clear. The box is insulated, has louvered doors and sides, and has a camo finish. I am really pleased with it...construction is excellent and the dogs are very comfortable in it...plus, the price was great. If I were looking, I'd certainly consider them.


----------



## TheBear (Oct 18, 2004)

I LOVE my Mountaintop! 5 years old and still looks great!


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a deerskin and love it. I have a feeling MT and Ainley are every bit as good based on what I've heard. In the heat here in Alabama it has been worth its weight in gold.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

Creative makes a nice box


----------

